# My newest Addition!



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

She is a CoastalxDiamond Carpet Python i need some name suggestions!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

She is beautiful! She deserves a pretty classy name like Penelope or Amelia or Victoria  but then again I am no good at picking names! My African Rock Pythons name was Fade


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome!! I've been seeing a lot of Coastal mixes out there that look pretty cool. What year is she from? What's her enclosure like? Curious because I plan to start working on mine next week for my first snake/herp (a baby Jungle CP). 

Oh, and how's the attitude on this one?  Sorry I don't have any name suggestions, but I'm going to stalk this thread for unisex names that I can steal!!


----------



## Jots47 (Jun 25, 2013)

Slytherin , if you are a HP fan , even though Slythering was a man, its a very fitting name ^^


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gaaah!! Love!!! I once had a Brazilian Rainbow Boa named Paiva (pie-va) I think it meant goddess of the sun in Scandinavian or something, I can't remember exactly. Anyways, yours is yellow-ish so it would fit. I love the christmas pics, so cute


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Jots47 said:


> Slytherin , if you are a HP fan , even though Slythering was a man, its a very fitting name ^^


Or Pansy or Narcissa. Although I don't know if I could name something so cute/pretty after such awful people.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Equinox said:


> Awesome!! I've been seeing a lot of Coastal mixes out there that look pretty cool. What year is she from? What's her enclosure like? Curious because I plan to start working on mine next week for my first snake/herp (a baby Jungle CP).
> 
> Oh, and how's the attitude on this one?  Sorry I don't have any name suggestions, but I'm going to stalk this thread for unisex names that I can steal!!


I am not sure what you mean by "what year is she from" if you are asking for her age she is only around 1 month or so old. She is currently in a 10 gallon tank with some branches,fake plants,and a hide box, a water dish she can fit in, the bedding we use is newspaper, when she is older i will be building her a cage..
As far as attitude goes she is pretty decent, she was nippy towards the camera and nipped at me once the first day home, but other than that she is REALLY good and is a good eater...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I am not sure what you mean by "what year is she from" if you are asking for her age she is only around 1 month or so old. She is currently in a 10 gallon tank with some branches,fake plants,and a hide box, a water dish she can fit in, the bedding we use is newspaper, when she is older i will be building her a cage..
> As far as attitude goes she is pretty decent, she was nippy towards the camera and nipped at me once the first day home, but other than that she is REALLY good and is a good eater...


For the most part, when talking about a snake's age I will see them labeled as a "2012 ____" or a "2013 ____" because most breeders don't get specific with the exact month of birth. I actually have NO clue when the baby I'm picking up was born, just know him as the male from the 2013 Covergirl Zebra clutch LOL He's a JCP though and I know Jungles are one of the smaller ones... do Coastals grow fairly quickly? Apparently the snake I'm picking up is barely the size of a pencil (according to the breeder), and he's got to be older than a month. 

Can't wait to see your DIY cage in the future! I've been really admiring some of the DIY stuff I've seen online, but I'm not handy at all. Was mostly just wondering what you are doing for heating and humidity, though. She sounds pretty cool, congrats!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

She is beautiful! I've always loved all things reptile, but growing up I was only allowed turtles. Now a snake would send my fiancé running. Haha. I'm bad with names though


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Very gorgeous baby. I would love to have another Carpet Python but don't have to room for something large like a coastal.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Ethelinda - means noble snake in old English
Amara - means grace
Noya - means divine beauty in Hebrew


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Those photos are great. It took me a second to find her in the carousel one!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Gorgeous!

I need to take some fresh shots of my reptiles. It has been too long.


----------

